# how to reduce power consumption of the compressor??



## bemegopi (Mar 24, 2014)

I have using 604 CFM air compressor.It also have the VFD.
Motor-90 KW
outlet air pressure 6.7

I am doing power reduction project for air compressor.

Initially I arrested all the air leakages.

What are the other ways to reduce the power consumption of the compressor.?

If any one want additional details i am pleasure to share


----------



## annot (Aug 19, 2014)

I suggest installing frequency converter, through frequency conversion technology can save running energy effect.But if the electricity equipment is always running at full capacity/high load conditions, variable frequency energy saving effect is little.


----------

